
Stop Reading Startup Advice - revorad
http://siberianfruit.com/post/7764276112/stop-reading-startup-advice
======
a3camero
Woah: "It would not be unusual for me to keep 8 browser windows with say 10
tabs per window. And some of those, I would keep open for a week or more
because I didn’t want to lose the valuable information that I haven’t had a
chance to process yet."

~~~
siberianfruit2
I forgot to mention that that was just on my desktop :) I'd have something
similar going on my laptops (I have and use several)...

------
drudru11
This is great advice. I tend to be a researcher, so this is a pattern I know
all too well.

------
CyberFonic
Got the message, I'll try to stop reading about stopping to read startup
advice ;-)

